# My Piranhas



## NARKOTIK

PICTURES



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

[IMG=http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/7821/snc00062l.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Smoke




----------



## kanito107

Nice pics !
They look like they're about ready to breed


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Great fish and nice looking tank, how big is it?


----------



## NARKOTIK

AGES PIRANHAS 4x4YEARS and 1of 1YEARS


----------



## Ja'eh

Killer looking natts and set up.


----------



## wally43

Yeah nice big P's you got there man, reminds me of my old ones before they died 4 years ago, but I'm back at it growing some babies out

I'd like to see a full tank shot from the front, nice driftwood in there. I'm a big fan of driftwood and gettin into the live plants sence now


----------



## NARKOTIK

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Great fish and nice looking tank, how big is it?


sorry 158gal


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Very nice! I like the dark on them


----------



## Inflade

nice fish and awesome set up!


----------



## leg89

yeah love both the setup and the fishes! simple and good taste. natural look. and nice big driftwood


----------



## Piranha_man

Very nice!


----------



## NARKOTIK

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
new decor


----------



## His Majesty

sweet setup


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Very nice


----------



## rayzal

good picture my friend and always very beautiful natt


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

6 nattereri in the first picture?


----------



## dsl001

Johnny_Zanni said:


> 6 nattereri in the first picture?


One probably got eaten since then ...


----------



## Guest

Very nice


----------



## scent troll

i love the tank...they fish have an awesome dark coloration to them. very very cool looking


----------



## bob351

awesome looking reds, they look nice and thick


----------

